# 3rd Annual Bass for Braydon Memorial Tourney



## lunker4141 (Apr 19, 2010)

The 3rd Annual Bass for Braydon Memorial Tournament!!! All proceeds will go to the St. Baldricks Foundation!!

Here's one that everyone can get behind. August 24th, Mosquito Lake!! Main ramp!!! 7 to 3. $110 a boat includes Big Bass!!!

Have some amazing items up for raffle and 50/50!!! Going to be a great event!!


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

Can't wait to see you there!


----------

